# Temperament test 6 week WL pups



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

nice but I'd think a one time test is just OK. That is why so many people need help from the breeder who sees them over time.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

We relied on our WL Breeder, out of a litter of 8 only two fit what we asked for. Medium drives, biddable with an off switch.


----------

